# marijuana inspired poems/rhymes



## ExistentialToker (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive never tried to write poetry or rap, or whatever..this is really the first crack at it. I wasnt really trying, it was orginially just a journal entry after i had smoke a bowl but this what came of it....lemme know what you think. I know theres plenty of things i could fix to make it flow better but Im not thinking or feeling what i was when i originally wrote it so it just wouldnt be the same, id rather have the awkward line. 

Asthetic..
I can't help but fret it,
Is this real? or just a plate with no meal?
I don't know what to expect, this is so real, this so reall..

But then again I'm so oppositional
and this otha side got me thinkin this could be unconditional
mine, my mind, it justfies any act of mankind,
dont judge my morality, I cant control this mental catastrophe!
but a biological rationality.can't be undermined by ...this,,, this...THIS reality,
so now it's like what what the fuck do I beleive?


I slip through the doors of reality, Morisson smokes me some, trees from the, the west,, as we, 

we discuss the distrust, the mistrust, the lies, the spies, the mother fucking guys who want us to fall for the plies,
but that is aside, aside from my original line... I just follow the lines , I'm feelin so fine, I'm what they call "high",
As i take this ride, high high above I cannot see you hide, but the lies, the corruption...i see what you hide.
and god damnit is it sad to say im not even suprised?
yeah




man...finally a nice day, im fuckin needin that heat,
niggas i havent talked to in months,
comin up next to me.. like "we sweet",
just cuz you wanna smoke MY WEED,
i neva know when muh fuckas puttin up fronts,

thats how this city is, the people nothin short of the shittyist
one best friend now for a few years runnin, 
and i couldnt imagin seein that shit changin
the rest have came and went, to understand that, see your psychologist.

your face seem clean, ya grin the opposite of mean
but underneath that skull theres nothin but imupirtiy 
you can't fuck with me, cause i dont play with society,
once you fuck with me, the law aint mean nothin to me...

keep talkin ya shit, and gettin ya kicks.
talkin bout me to ya otha nigga while im receieving ya texts.
like "whats up" and "hows that weed" "wanna smokE" 
NAWH nigguh, cause im startin to think ya whole act a fuckin joke. 

i try to keep my mind off the past, but sometime life just moves to damn fast
one minute you with ya nigga, time goes by and egos refuse to fly
we used to ride slow late at night, being rebels doing everything but the right..
nights filled with assurance turned to nights filled with vengance and,
your weak apologies, and shallow lies finally made my ass realize:

YOU WERE NO SACRAFICE. 



so i keep my lungs filled with smoke, and my stomach full of pills, 
the man, the man handed them to me, a bottle of pharmacuticals
after i signed my script was i readdy to dipp, and get home quik
pop 1, add a half, maybe just another.. im so tired of this shit.


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 12, 2010)

bump bump.................


----------



## one11 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was actually pretty sick...ill post my rhymes sometim


----------



## ExistentialToker (Mar 13, 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaahoooooooooooooo


----------



## zKnOcK0uTz (Mar 13, 2010)

"Is it real? or just a plate with no meal" 

That line pulled something in my head really hard... Its so weird to me how much that makes sense, yet it makes no sense at all.. I havnt smoked in a while


----------



## ExistentialToker (Mar 13, 2010)

How do we explain it all?
The universe, the world that surrounds yourself,
We all rise just to fall 

During this climax, I cant help but to ask,
About this shit and that shit. Whats this, and what's that?
The little details we all disregard and leave to the past...

..Not only is it history that is phasin me,
What about the evolution of my own species?
The truth behind this, lies in it's cities streets

They call this reality, so foggy to me...so hard to see,
But just look to my feet, standin on concrete, metaphor to how i think,
About this life we livin, and how unreal the past might be, it's a given..
We have all been taught a fake reality, in which I exist unintentionally... maybe

I would rather stand in the dirt bare foot, filthy,
Than stand on your constructed ground, so faulty,
Where you went wrong is a mystery, but now it is too late,
Too much time has passed and now we cut our grass,
Burn our gas, everyone worried about the world's fate 

Go green my ass, all you want is that cash,
Nobody gives a fuck about this land that we live on
It's just a bunch of greedy fucks behind the ads you see on the telivision 
Tryna herd the sheep their way while a world experiences skies of grey
Nothins right under the stars I admire at night, pain and hurt is the only thing in sight
I smoke my weed, and I mean everyday, others go to church and prey, some kneel by they bed at night....
But still the world continues to argue and fight, 
Thats why we can come to doubt him which leads to me to say
Shit like this because I cannott help but question
All of this unexplainable, corrupt, mystical, shit I'm seein,feelin, around me every single day.


----------



## one11 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am the Questioner.
I question your faith; the rape of the human mind.

But not this time.
I Question Myself: why do I feel, my true age lyes not in numbers?

While little girls are in their slumbers, 
I seek out a clear night sky,
Questioning my plane of existence,
And the answers come in thoughts in my mind, 
as clear as this sentence.
Im not talking past tense.
Does this make any sense?

I puff on my joint,
watchin' em twinkle, trying to find the point.
it's like stardust sprinkles, you know, the weed.

But heed: I've planted a seed,
in your mind, now step back and watch it grow, and so,

Is there more to this life, this world, than they want us to know?

Focus on yourself, the truth lies within.
The Good will always win,
while I'm just here, to enlight-en.


----------



## one11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ka-pow like a bullet racing thru my mind,
goes the world I had wanted, but could not find.
Why do hopes and dreams have to be so light?
I sit here on the sidelines,
out of sight.

My hearts a burden, my mind's so weary.
Lord, when I think of her, why do I still get teary?

Life's a bitch in a ditch od'in off shrooms,
spittin' sick rhymes and fire straight out of her womb.

I know times not real,
but do I lie when I ask,
"When's my next meal?"

I let my herb open my eyes,
unbound my ties,
My mind pierces the skies,
I am now among the wise.

I come back down into my demise.

Take another shot,
to blind,
myself, 
again,
From a world that I never got.


----------



## one11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Society.
Poison.
Completely unreliably sank her fangs into my veins,
Now she's given me reality, 
Tells me what's possibly, what an atrocity.
It's simply corporate mediocricy.

She tells me work, work, work. 
Buy, buy, buy.
But am I the only one askin' "Why, why, why?"

Pop your bubble, ya won't get in trouble.
Take back your mind, so you can shine.

This world wasn't meant to bind us
so uncontrollably, greedily, socially conformity.

We are free spirits floating thru this time lapse. 
Beware: the weight of life can make your soul collapse.
But perhaps,
Society taps,
Into our mentality,
Filling the gaps,
with untamed superiority.

Damn, what keeps us goin'?
Is it the light at the end of the tunnel?
Or the darkness from which we came?


----------



## one11 (Mar 16, 2010)

This shits that's inside me,
I spit back on this paper.

Oh how I wish I was a money maker,
but I'd rather be a world shaper.

So many are hypnotized in their cycles of desire. 
Let me set your fire.
Sit atop my pyre.

Ya know I like people, but particularly,
the females.
Their companionship brings me unpredictably satisfactory.
But fuck them shemales,
they ain't a possibility. (laughs)

I'm dirt broke. 
The universe seems to stomp its foot and say "NO!"
I don't even have anything left to show.
Take a seat in my theatre,
I'll give ya the front row.
Here, I am the creator,
I'll give ya the chance to grow.
You can go, now that you know.
With your new set of eyes, 
I unbound your ties.
Your are free. 
Now let me be!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 16, 2010)

keystyle real quick 

All day I smoke bowls and blunts man I'm doed as fuck
but actually I'm never stoned enough rollitup knows wassup
everybodies like sho nuff and pictures of their garden
makes me wish my shit was bigger havin issues with my water
but anyway if you ask me lately quality has taken a back seat
these dispensaries tax me and for all I know it's from bagseed
so I'm growin my own again I miss it sometimes
Only difference is this time it isn't a crime 
I fiend for the plant even more than the weed
didn't grown for a few years but I still bought the seeds
I'm justified in my own mind the cops are blatantly theives
and I'm gonna do it either way so you can't take it from me
So you can lock me up and I'll still dream about weed
sometimes being awake is the nightmare for me...


----------



## one11 (Mar 16, 2010)

oh you think your the only one that can think quick?
well prick?
slit ya wrist before i come getcha with my ice pick.

yeah thats right, im just making this up as i go, so,

i spend my time in trees, picking flowers,
i swear dat shit gives me tha powa!

my eyes dont lie,
everyone knows i stay high.

that's how i live. im out of love to give.

shit bro, i love to grow. don't flaunt ya shit though, or you'lll end up suckin on ya moms tit.
i dont know where this is going, 
but theres money to be made,
and weed to be growing.


----------



## ExistentialToker (Mar 16, 2010)

i am just not feelin that last one at all one11 lol. i took time on all mine, idk what a freestyle would look like comin outta my head, i have a broken arm right now though typing isnt very ez and im almost out of pot.. or else i would try to one11 up you lol. 


rollitup.org battle mc thread everybody! hahah


----------



## one11 (Mar 16, 2010)

lol i wasnt feelin it while i was doin it, but just wanted to see. i took my time on the others though...n u'll probably see some more from me. 

haha RIU mc thread


----------



## weedpoemposter (Jul 6, 2014)

*I’m a Pothead*

A connoisseur of Weed ~I’ve smoked every strain.
And in different ways, Pot affects the body and brain.
Sativas take your mind for a wild trip.
And, Indicas couch-lock your body in a firm grip.
I know people for whom ~just one hit’ll do.
And others who’ll kill a whole joint (maybe even two).
Some people smoke because they can’t eat right.
And they find that Cannabis gives them an appetite.
Other people blaze, because at night they can’t sleep.
And, it’s better to take 1 toke than to count 300 sheep.
But, no matter your situation and after everything I’ve said.
It’s just my own opinion……….Remember ~I’m a Pothead.

 -C.R.jr


----------

